# New Kayak Wars Red Snapper record



## yakntat (May 12, 2011)

Went out to Navarre Wednesday afternoon since the weather was so nice. The Gulf was flat flat. When I launched I only got my feet wet up to my ankle. That was a first. The road from Navarre to Pensacola was open, so I decided to try my old stompin grounds. I got nothing trolling from spot to spot. Overall the bite was slow. I attempted to get some flounder and only picked up about 6 catfish. I picked up a few small red snapper and a few triggers just undersize to keep. Of course I pulled up a 6ft shark and near the surface he spit out a nice size snapper head that my hook was still in. I payed alot of taxes this year. I was enjoying the calmness out there and decided to go back towards the first spot I hit up for one last try. Was slow again so I just started to drift off the spot and relax when I feel my bait get slurped up and then I feel alot of weight. So here we go again got to be another shark. He gets mad and starts peeling drag and towing me around a bit. After about 8 minutes of battling back and forth I get my camera ready for a shark photo and I see color. WTH! Its a monster Snapper. Im guessing about 25lb. He was 32.50" to just beat the old Kayak Wars record at 32.00. After the photo he started flipping out and broke my measuring board. I just laughed and peddled in because it was still a great day to be out there. I had missed the Gulf. The video is just the last few minutes of the fight. Enjoy!


----------



## chaps (Aug 31, 2009)

What a beast!!!!!


----------



## Sequoiha (Sep 28, 2007)

great video,, thats a stud snapper,, good job...


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Nicely done Doug, nicely done. I guess those taxes are finally starting to pay off.


----------



## Bo Keifus (May 9, 2012)

Its good to see that you didnt use up all your credit with the fish gods the other night at 3mb! Beast snapper! too bad you couldnt invite him home for dinner


----------



## yakntat (May 12, 2011)

Bo Keifus said:


> Its good to see that you didnt use up all your credit with the fish gods the other night at 3mb! Beast snapper! too bad you couldnt invite him home for dinner


Yeah, those would have been some serious filets. I had to vent him for about 30 seconds but he swam away no problem. Lots of strength with that one!


----------



## need2fish (Oct 2, 2007)

Excellent catch. Congratulations


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2011)

Congrats! Says I can't watch the video here in Germany.


----------



## Bonsaifishrman (Mar 17, 2009)

Great catch. Wait til they get to 35-36 inches long. Monster snappers.


----------



## Night Wing (May 16, 2011)

Very nice snapper catch.


----------



## PAWGhunter (Feb 3, 2010)

Great catch! That sure is a fatty!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Big boy there!!!! Notify FWC, surprised 1 of them endangered beasts was out there!!!! hahahah CONGRATS!


----------

